

Microsoft takes wraps off stealth plan to boost scientific modeling - cwan
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2010/05/microsoft_takes_wraps_off_stealth_scientific_modeling_initiative.html

======
RK
They also have a new partnership (Feb 2010) with NSF to provide Azure cloud
infrastructure to researchers.

<http://www.nsf.gov/cise/news/2010_microsoft.jsp>

------
sketerpot
I wanted to check it out at their web site, but it insisted that I upgrade to
the latest version of Silverlight before they would deign to show my any of
their content. Some people spend hours trying to get page-glances turned into
users with minimal impedance; some people apparently do the exact opposite.

<http://www.modelingtheworld.com/>

~~~
apu
I see an option for viewing html only, which loads up a flash video. Seems
fine to me...

------
rbanffy
Interesting timing. I guess they want to steal some press from Google.

OTOH, they already have lots of press today for the Salesforce suit.

I guess they prefer favorable press.

